# How 2 Bulk Up The Right Way???



## _lightweight_ (Sep 11, 2005)

For the next 4 months I want to bulk up. Im not sure what???s the norm for a bulk gain but im 175lbs &, id like to be a thick 190-200lbs be4 the end of December. Now my question is, is this possible to obtain? If so could u give me some diet pointers?

As far as supplements I take, Mega Men mulity vitamin, One Source multiy vitamin, 2200 Gold protein shake, & Cell Tech creatine......

Thanks B4 Hand....


----------



## LAM (Sep 11, 2005)

increase your cals by 10% each week until weight gain occurs.  each time you weight gain plateaus increase cals by 10% wee, etc.  for carbs you want to stick to low GI carbs.  your protein sources should come from a variety of sources, eggs, dairy, meat, poultry, fish and protein supplements.  personally I eat 1 serving of each daily, it makes things simple that way.  the majority of your fats should be monounsaturated (50%), the rest can be split between polyunsaturated and saturated fats.

you need to count cals and monitor your body fat so you know if you are gaining LBM or fat.  once you get in the habbit, gaining and losing weight is a breeze


----------



## _lightweight_ (Sep 11, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> increase your cals by 10% each week until weight gain occurs.  each time you weight gain plateaus increase cals by 10% wee, etc.  for carbs you want to stick to low GI carbs.  your protein sources should come from a variety of sources, eggs, dairy, meat, poultry, fish and protein supplements.  personally I eat 1 serving of each daily, it makes things simple that way.  the majority of your fats should be monounsaturated (50%), the rest can be split between polyunsaturated and saturated fats.
> 
> you need to count cals and monitor your body fat so you know if you are gaining LBM or fat.  once you get in the habbit, gaining and losing weight is a breeze



Thanks for the info....

sorry to sound like a dumb ass but a close mouth dosent get feed.....what are GI carbs and what is LBM?


----------



## _lightweight_ (Sep 11, 2005)

Never mind I found the thread that explains.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 12, 2005)

_lightweight_ said:
			
		

> For the next 4 months I want to bulk up. Im not sure what???s the norm for a bulk gain but im 175lbs &, id like to be a thick 190-200lbs be4 the end of December. Now my question is, is this possible to obtain? If so could u give me some diet pointers?
> 
> As far as supplements I take, Mega Men mulity vitamin, One Source multiy vitamin, 2200 Gold protein shake, & Cell Tech creatine......
> 
> Thanks B4 Hand....


Ok - so if you are now 175 you are looking at ~25 pounds to hit 200... Which means if you aim for Dec 30th you are looking at ~15 weeks. So you would have to gain 1.6 pounds a week...

If you are looking to gain quality mass then this might be too much. Realistically, anything more than about 2 pounds every 3 weeks is going to start to push the limits of lean mass and you will end up gaining a lot more body fat as a concequence. 

In terms of diet - stick to healthy, natural foods, but increase quantity. If you need to then you might have to consume more of the energy dense options like whole grains, nuts, seeds and red meats, but you should still make sure you are getting the healthy stuff such as vegetables and fruits. Other good foods are eggs, legumes, seafood or lean meats and skim dairy.

Slowly increase calories too - don't just jump your intake up. As it was suggested, add ~10% to your maintainenece intake and see how you go. If this does not help (wait for 2 to 3 weeks) then increase calories by another 10% and wait again.

Don't just 'eat more protein' either - all three of the macronutrients (carbs, proteins and fats) are important and will be vital if you are to put on quality mass.

But, you have to remember that all of this is useless unless you are training correctly... So make sure you keep adding weight to the bar as well!


----------



## _lightweight_ (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for clairfying things Emma. Well im off to the gym have a good one.


----------

